# Beginner Steam Engine and Steam Turbine plans - No machine tools required



## moya034

These plans are from the The Boys' Book of Engines, Motors & Turbines by Alfred Morgan, copyrighted 1946. I bought this book from my school library back in grade school. It was very influential for me and taught me how engines work.

My Pop-Pop and I built a number of the models out of it back in the 90's when I was still in school, including the steam engine and turbine. The engine requires no machine tools to build. The piston was "turned" by putting a handheld electric drill in a bench vise and using a file as the cutting tool.







<don't have a pic of the turbine, will take one and post it here>

Since the book is pretty far out of copyright, I figured members here may enjoy the plans which I have scanned as PDF's. I have them hosted on Google Docs.

Steam Engine plans

Steam Turbine plans

Enjoy! Hope to see some people here build these.


----------



## Herbiev

Nice starter project. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## artofpa

Thanks, this thread is what got me started
mine is about 75% complete
Has anyone done a double piston in this config.
or
any other no machining plans out there?


----------



## Asmox

Can you upload the whole book? I can't find it anywhere


----------



## rose786

Tried to buy another Tackle Box to no avail. It is out of fashion.
Was toying with the idea of DIY my very ownToolMaker's Chest. So this is timely.


----------

